# Linux und Unix



## Padawan (20. November 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
ich hatte bisher in verschiedenen Internetseiten und Magazinen gelesen, dass man zwischen UNIX und Linux unterscheidet.
deshalb wollte ich fragen, in wieweit Linux gibt es ein unterschied? ist Linus ein UNIX Derivat bzw. umgekehrt?

Lg Padawan


----------



## threadi (20. November 2011)

Linus ist der Erfinder von Linux.

Linux ist ein unixoides Betriebssystem. Es enthält also Funktionen die UNIX-Funktionen nachbilden ohne eine Kopie von diesen zu sein. Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unixoides_System

Unix ist ebenso wie Linux ein eigenständiges Betriebssystem, welches jedoch bereits 1969 von IBM erfunden wurde. Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix


----------



## sheel (20. November 2011)

Also kurz: Linus Torvalds hat den Grundteil von Linux gemacht
und sich dabei einiges von Unix abgeschaut.


----------

